# Things you have created using Dollar tree items



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok so i picked up these little DT witch brooms . 
Then i ripped them apart and made them look way better


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought some of those too but haven't done anything with them yet. I know they need LOTS of help or to be used as an addition to something else.

I bought a case of their little pumpkins & gourds a few years ago & made these vintagey ornaments. The noses are berries from those picks they sell with red, orange, yellow, white & green berries.

This pic is from my Halloween tree a couple years ago. Some are ornaments but the larger ones I just put under the tree. I made a bunch of them to sell at our fire department dinners/breakfasts that were before Halloween so I've got about a gross of them finished in my basement since everything like that has been canceled & I haven't gotten off my butt to sell them anywhere else online.

They're sooo easy to make too. I use the bottom of a paint brush to make the different round bits of the eyes & the mouths are made by a brush that's just the right width to make a smear or the end of the brush to make an O. Then just dot in the teeth, hot glue the right sized berry, put some sort of hanger on it (I used raffia tied around the stem but you could use string or whatever you'd like) & you're done.


----------



## SpookyCarrie60 (Aug 10, 2020)

I love buying Halloween decorations from Dollar Tree. I was just there yesterday and picked up some new spooky items.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I used the Dollar Tree plastic Door/Wall covers as the backdrop on my Mad Scientist lab table (aka my garage workbench) There were also a few DT items on the bench as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love seeing all you guys are doing with dt stuff it so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i made this and yep has been stolen all over the internet what gets me is you would think they could make one and not use my pic lol
oh well easy craft to do









also made this count down clock from one of those lights


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this was one of the big birthday hats i made into a witch hat , added a paper rim and modge podge potion labels and cut outs all over it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

turned one of there skeletons hands into a mummy hand


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

using the glass tall candles they have i have made several things here is a few


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

when i did dark wonderland i used a lot of items from dt for my props
the flamingos and some sign from there i fliped over painted and created this 









the kids fairy wings i created butter flys and flowers also used the pumpkins for the middle of flowers cut in half


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

for my caterpillars hooka i used to vases and water beads 








made laying cards out of there this foam boards 









and the little wind flower things i painted for dark flowers


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Got one of the skulls on a stand and one of the battery powered candle sticks. Glued the candlestick holder to the top of the skull. Put some orange peel for texture and sprayed them bronze and have skull candle holder...


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

The mini skelly, rat + severed hand, and garden stake are NOT from the dollar store (already had them), but I was able to make "cages" for them out of 4 dollar laundry baskets, attached together with zip ties. Bought some of the $1 fake chains for finishing touches. super easy and cheap


----------

